# Salt River in a ducky questions



## Diane in Sedona (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm going straight to my sisters to ask this question...the dudes are too cruel. I'm going on a Salt River trip April 20, but to be invited I have to be in my ducky the whole trip. I'm good with Class III but I'm a bit worried about the 4s. Can anyone give me a clue about avoiding the 4s? Is is possible to portage around them?


----------



## shua30 (Feb 21, 2008)

Most of the fours you can scout and portage. Your in a duckie you'll be fine.


----------



## emilyfrancis (Feb 20, 2008)

Quartzite was pretty brutal in March but there's a pool at the bottom that will keep you from swimming too far. That was the only rapid I would guess will give a ducky trouble.
You can portage this rapid, but it sure is fun.


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

Actually, you will not be able to portage Black rock or the maze or pinball. It's quite a scramble at black rock, and to walk around the maze would take a long time. Be Very Carefull, the water is will probably be low in april. although those three spots are still there.


----------



## shua30 (Feb 21, 2008)

At low water you can portage Black rock river left.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you run the Salt? If not, you should be aware that there are several sections, not just the Maze, that are continuous Class II/III. In a ducky you will be working most of the time until you get below Jumpoff Canyon. Black Rock and Quartzite are portageable at low water, but the Maze and Corkscrew are not.

Of course, swimming isn't necessarily bad with good safety set up.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

honestly it could be huge flows this year on april 20 - like 3 to 5,000 or more. I would not duck it at those levels. kayaking it at 3k was exciting enough.


----------



## Strider (Mar 12, 2004)

Mania boy, what are you doing telling a girl she can't ducky? I recently paddled the Salt at 3,000 and Quartzite was a little meaty. As mentioned there is a big pool below for a manageable rescue especially when planned ahead. Our group crisscrossed with a dude in a ducky and he appeared to be doing just fine. If you are have the skill I'd say, go for it!


----------



## pinetree (Mar 20, 2008)

Just got off the Salt. Quartzite is not portageable since the January flood. We had 2500 to 3000 cfs, some duckies ran right, did fine. Left in a duck is a swim. The IVs are fairly short. Black Rock is one lateral on the right of the rock. Eye of the Needlw is straightforward. Maze and Pinball ditto.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

We just had a Salt trip with a tandem Duckie. Though they were experienced they decided to pack the duck into a raft for the days of Black Rock and Quartzite. Black Rock was flusing nicely, we ran as right as right can be, just like PineTree said. Left on quarzite in a raft almost flipped it and caused the rower to swim, but there were lots of other lines to be had. Things were really flushing nicely. 
The ducks rocked what they paddled - no swims. I think if you aren't afraid to swim you should go for it, assuming your friends will have your back and you have the right clothing. It is a beautiful place.

Also ... there didn't look to be much snow left to come down, IMHO only rain in the mountains would give you flows much above 3k next week.


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

duckies are safer than rafts


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

except you get swampass


----------

